
Taking back control of website seized by the US Government - sohkamyung
https://designate.com/2020/02/21/taking-back-control-but-from-whom/
======
ptah
> signing a document that both acknowledges our innocence and removes our
> right to claim against the US Government for any damages incurred.

this is extortion. they should not have to give up the right to sue for
damages

------
ptah
that's a good reason to avoid .com domains, but can other governments do the
same for their country specific domains

